# Use of Cipro for aquariums in people??



## Chaos (May 14, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with the use of 250 or 500 mg Cipro in aquariums? It would seem to be the exact same drugs, even comes in tablet form. Was considering having some on hand in my BOB, but didn't know if anyone knew of any drawbacks.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread should answer that question.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/fish-antibiotics-antibiotic-uses-11003/


----------



## Pixelphoto (May 31, 2012)

used it for a urinary tract infection works just fine
its the same as human cipro
ask dr bones and nurse amy they are on here
they recommend it all the time


----------

